# Hi I'm New to HauntForum



## sitnonair (May 30, 2010)

Hello All,

I am just getting used to these form websites and came across this one. I have been checking out everything on this website and I have to say it is amazing. All of you people on this form are artist and amazing prop builders. This year will be my 3rd year putting on a walk through Garage Haunt for all to enjoy. Visit my YouTube account to see videos of last year and the year before walk through Garage Haunt at *http://www.youtube.com/user/sitnonair33*. You get to see and hear me scaring the **** out of the people that braved walking through it:laugheton: Hope you all enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings and








to the forum!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome welcome


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Are you in El Dorado Hills CA?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to HF!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum...I liked your video especially when I heard that scared little kid! Must have been quite effective!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello and welcome!!


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome to our little family.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I like scaring kids too. Some say we are sick.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Sitn!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, nice job on the haunt!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## RavensHollow (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome! Welcome! Great footage of your haunt, I really enjoyed all the detail you put into it!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hey sin


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

Checked out your youtube. Ain't Halloween fun!
I have done 2 for my military base and 1 for my kids christian school. We uhhh, we weren't asked back to the school the next year.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Welcome glad to have you aboard.


----------

